# All liquid deicing setup



## chknman (Apr 1, 2007)

We're thinking of getting into this setup to help deice under semi trailers at a few sites we maintain.What do you guys use and pictures would help.Thanks Bob Churchill


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

the search button is right above the "meyer" banner

but herehttp://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56651&highlight=sprayer+pic


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

This is our Turbo Technologies 300 gallon sprayer. The boom has 3 nozzles on each turret for different application rates and 100' of hose and a hand sprayer.

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=536957&postcount=427
http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=537047&postcount=429


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

300 Gallon Turbo Technologies Unit, pretty much the same as BulldogPS's:


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

powerjoke;536645 said:


> the search button is right above the "meyer" banner
> 
> but here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=56651&highlight=sprayer+pic


wrong link.. it's not as nice as the other 2 pictured but it is for pasture maintenance


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

How have the turbo turf units worked out? I was looking at them. Do you stock your own liquid (in Bulk) or buy from a supplier ? I'm trying to work out the logistics here. As far as I know there is very limited use locally & no place to go buy 2-300 gallons, I would have to buy buy the tanker truck & store.


----------



## prostock07 (Dec 6, 2007)

i know when i was at the local city they ordered 5000 min. i think. they added a second tank. that was for ice ban, i don't think there was a min. when they ran ice-b-gone or calcium chloride. my 2 cents


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

RLM;537975 said:


> How have the turbo turf units worked out? I was looking at them. Do you stock your own liquid (in Bulk) or buy from a supplier ? I'm trying to work out the logistics here. As far as I know there is very limited use locally & no place to go buy 2-300 gallons, I would have to buy buy the tanker truck & store.


Working fine now that I have the bugs worked out of it. Had some minor problems. Battery kept going dead and the hose reel would not wind up, then it would, the next day it wouldn't. Found barely a ground between the painted hose reel and the hot dipped galvanized frame, so I added a 4 guage ground wire. I also found a bad solinoid and replaced it. Now the unit works great. Had a problem with the Blue Magic Liquid which I buy at a local supplier foaming real bad but after putting an elbow on the overflow on the inside of the tank and piping it down into the fluid at the bottom of the tank so it does not aerate anymore, no more foaming problem.


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

We have had those exact problems with our Turbo Turf sprayer they, just came up from PA and took it back to check it, its only 2 months old. I have noticed the foam problem but we've only been able to get the thing to work for us a few times so I've been chasing bigger problems. I get the Blue Magic from Northeast Nursery. I was wondering if it was possible to modify the bypass to make it go down into the liquid. Where did you get the parts to do that and what did you use?


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

BulldogPS;539976 said:


> We have had those exact problems with our Turbo Turf sprayer they, just came up from PA and took it back to check it, its only 2 months old. I have noticed the foam problem but we've only been able to get the thing to work for us a few times so I've been chasing bigger problems. I get the Blue Magic from Northeast Nursery. I was wondering if it was possible to modify the bypass to make it go down into the liquid. Where did you get the parts to do that and what did you use?


At the top of the tank were the liquid comes out of the top of the valve and back into the tank via the 3/4 rubber hose, the bushing is threaded all the way through. Our plumber just purchased a threaded 3/4 inch pvc fitting and put a 90 degree elbow on it and dropped it 18" or so right to the bottom of the tank and then put on another 90 degree elbow at the bottom of the tank. I'm no plumber but I would be willing to bet the local Hardware Store, Lowe's or Home Depot would have what you need. One thing I forgot to mention is that even with the new solenoid, the reel would sometimes seem like it was frozen. The new solenoid was clicking (the old one was not even clicking) so I tested the motor side of it and was getting 12 volts. I opened up the little electric reel motor and found water inside. The gaskets that they use are very wimpy and when you tighten down on the case, the gasket was distorting and letting water get into the motor and it froze. I removed the wimpy gasket and used some real good gasket sealer and viola, no more problem. Now that I have this stuff all worked out, I have been able to really see what it will do and it does work great. I found the bad ground one night when I backed the truck into the shop because the reel would not wind up. I used a heat gun on the motor to thaw it out and noticed sparks jumping off the reel drive chain while it was winding up the hose when I finally got the motor unthawed . That's when I ran that ground strap from the reel to the galvanized frame.


----------



## BulldogPS (Nov 23, 2007)

I will have to inspect my grounds as well, we have the galvinized frame too. The painted frame unit in my picture above is their demo unit they gave me while they fix ours. I'll go to the hardware store tomorrow and get the fittings I need thanks.


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

BulldogPS,

Well, a few weeks without using my unit and went out yesterday to start it and the battery is dead once again and junk becuase it froze:realmad:. Have you heard word back from them yet about your unit and this problem?? I am about to call them but thought I would see what they found with your unit.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

I built my setup and instead of a gas motor I used a electric motor. No problem with it at all. I was worried at first that it would not put out enough GPMs but it will put to much down if the regulator is opened up all the way. I also built my boom. Cost was very low!


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Mike S;551590 said:


> I built my setup and instead of a gas motor I used a electric motor. No problem with it at all. I was worried at first that it would not put out enough GPMs but it will put to much down if the regulator is opened up all the way. I also built my boom. Cost was very low!


What GPM / pressure is your pump rated for? I've got a system designed but am having problems finding a 12V pump that can supply enough GPM at pressure.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

if you need anything over 2 @45 psi you need to go with a engine driven


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Q101ATFD;551685 said:


> What GPM / pressure is your pump rated for? I've got a system designed but am having problems finding a 12V pump that can supply enough GPM at pressure.


It is a 20 gpm at 25 psi it is probably not enough but for one lane of traffic and trouble spots and hill it has worked great. Depending on what you want to do with it will detemine what you should have.


----------

